# Question regarding premix.



## GhostTristy (10/5/18)

Hi people' I need some help please.. so I bought 70/30 vg premix. I'e never mixed with a premix before.. so a question?

Do I mix my concentrates and nic first in the bottle and then top the bottle up with the premix?

Please help.
T.i.a


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/5/18)

Either or really, my preference is to mix concentrates first then top up. Others so it the other way around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GhostTristy (10/5/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Either or really, my preference is to mix concentrates first then top up. Others so it the other way around


Thabks for the reply mam. .. was waiting for some sort of feedback before I start! Thank you


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

TBH, it doesn't really matter. I started off with premix but realised in the long run, I was getting juices that were a bit too runny so ended up getting the VG and PG separately to mix all the quantities properly as the concentrates were mostly in PG so the PG outweighs the VG, ending up with a rather diluted VG in the premix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/18)

Most mixers will mix the nic and concentrates first as a precautionary measure, so that if by by accident over measure or use the incorrect concentrate, you can simply adjust or discard the bit you made and not toss the entire bottle which already contains the PG/VG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

